
Safer C Code Using ATS - falava
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2010/06/02/safer-c-code-using-ats.html
======
briansmith
See
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sdl/archive/2010/05/13/visual-c-2010...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sdl/archive/2010/05/13/visual-c-2010-and-
improved-sal-support.aspx) and the articles it links to for Microsoft's
approach to the same problem. I think Microsoft's approach is nicer because
the annotations are inline with the C/C++ program text.

~~~
BudVVeezer
I agree -- that ATS stuff is hard on the eyes. The goal is laudable, but the
medicine is worse than the disease with the way they implemented it. The MS
approach is a lot easier to get people on board with, I think.

